# Kerby's fishroom...



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been coming to this forum and have learned a lot in the past year... About 9 months ago I decided to make a fishroom... I've REALLY enjoyed viewing people's pictures in this section... I check it almost everyday for updates, and have never posted... I decided tonight to share a little of what I have...

Fishroom:













































Some of the fish...
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara









Otopharnyx Lithobates









Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point









Ngara & Fryeri









Red Empress, Ngara, & N. Venustus... a few in the all male tank...









babies...









Frontosa Burundi









more Burundi









Aulonocara Baenschi









Angels









Geophagus steinderchi Red Hump Earth Eaters


















White Calvus









Copadichromis trewavasae Mloto Likoma group...









Synodontis Eupturus









S.Fryeri









Aulonocara Coboue









There's more fish... these are the ones that cooperated for their photoshoot - after hundreds of shots, dirty smudges on the glass, background images reflecting on the glass, and poor sports... these are some that I felt could be posted...


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Sweet earth eaters. Those are my favorite :thumb:


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

you have a lot of time !! that is cool :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*kerbchek*
How many tanks do you have total? and what kind of filtration do you run on them?


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

CichlidLover2 said:


> Sweet earth eaters. Those are my favorite :thumb:


Thanks... those are my newest additions. I hope they breed for me... they're very fun to watch!



maxmator said:


> you have a lot of time !! that is cool :thumb:


I never feel like I have enough time... I'm a single parent with a full time job... I guess it keeps me busy... I do spend several hours at a time per week doing water changes... I find though, since only doing this since this past summer, I really don't have time to do as much with breeding as I originall planned... I continue to allow holding females to spit in the tanks... I rarely ever pull fry... I'd have to set up more tanks... and do even more water changes thank I do now... which I cannot imagine right now... I just don't have time for that. I need to re-organize and come up with a better plan... but the fishroom is a very cool place to hang out.



khaki said:


> *kerbchek*
> How many tanks do you have total? and what kind of filtration do you run on them?


Well...
135 - Magnum 350, Penguine 350 & 2 100+ rated sponge filters
100 - Magnum 350, Penguine 400 & 2 80 gal rated sponges
72 - Magnum 350, Penguine 350
75 - Magnum 360, 100 gal rated sponge
6 55's - sponges
2 29's - sponges
2 30 longs - sponges
1 30 breeder - sponges
1 40 breeder - sponges
1 20 tall - sponges
1 20 long - sponges

18 tanks total... The other tanks are all filtered with sponges (in the top pic, you can see the AV-50 - I'm using 35 of the air valves - so there's at least that many sponges being used), a few various HOB's here & there, and some powerhead with sponges attached... I could definately increase my filtration and do 50% water changes weekly... The tanks seem clean, but I'd like to replace the Magnum 350's on the larger tanks... I'm not pleased with their performance.


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

Your synodontis Eupturus looks like my synodontis Greshoffi :lol:


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

O thanks for posting your pictures!  now i know what kind of Synodontis I have. when i bought it, it was labeled as synodontis Grehoffi but when i started researching, it seems like nobopdy knows about S. Greshoffi. Your syno looks like my syno, So i therefore conclude that its a S.Eupterus!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome fish room. I hope to make one when I buy a house one day.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

F8LBITEva said:


> Awesome fish room. I hope to make one when I buy a house one day.


Thanks, I hadn't updated that post in a while, it suprised me to see it when I opened up the photo section of CF... I did add a few tanks, made a new rack with 3 - 20 longs & 3 - 10's, and another rack with 7 - 20 highs, and 1 - 55 gallon. I also swapped out a couple 55's for some 75's... and replaced my AV-50 with an AP-100. Running about 50 sponges in 30 or so tanks.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this your basement or garage?


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

khaki said:


> Is this your basement or garage?


basement...


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome setup. Do you sell out of your house & have a internet site? Or is this just a hobby? What types of Peacocks are you breeding? Sorry for the quick questions...not like you havent got enough already but im very curious to what you do with all these.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Quite a amazing setup. All of your fish look great. I want to do that when i get a house.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

BoostedX said:


> Quite a amazing setup. All of your fish look great. I want to do that when i get a house.


Thanks... it's been a lot of fun... Good luck when the time comes!



Cole1309 said:


> Awesome setup. Do you sell out of your house & have a internet site? Or is this just a hobby? What types of Peacocks are you breeding? Sorry for the quick questions...not like you havent got enough already but im very curious to what you do with all these.


Ask all the questions you want... It's a fun hobby... and I'm a talker... I love talking about my hobby... :thumb:

Pretty much this is just a hobby... a hobby that's kind of grown out of control... I will sell out of my house, but it's all "word of mouth" - no real business or advertising... Typically I sell at local auctions & swaps and there's a few things I'll take into a local pet store... but trust me, with the money I have invested, I don't come close to making any money on this... I'd be bankrupt if it were a business... I'm a single parent and have a full time job, so the water changes keep me and my son busy... but we have a pretty good system, so it doesn't talke too terribly long.

My breeding groups include:
Geophagus steindachneri
Aulonocara baenschi
Aulonocara sp. swallowtail
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point
Aulonocara stuartgranti Hai Reef
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue
Aulonocara maulana Bi Color 500
Copadichromis trewavasae Likoma
Labidochromis caeruleus
Otopharnyx Lithobates, yellow blaze
Protemlas taeniolatus Red
Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei Yellow Msuli
Pseudotropheus demasoni Pombo Rocks
Sciaenochromis fryeri

I have breeding groups of different geophagus & Frontosa Burundi growing out, will hopefully be breeding them in a year to so... we'll see!!!


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well that is pretty awesome. Keep the pictures coming. How have the Otter points and Trewavasae been breeding? You should get some pictures of the peacocks if you can and have time. I would love to see a litttle more of them and a little more of your set up! Awesome job keep up the good work.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

That so cool!!! :thumb:


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

niccomau said:


> That so cool!!! :thumb:


Thanks!!



Cole1309 said:


> Well that is pretty awesome. Keep the pictures coming. How have the Otter points and Trewavasae been breeding? You should get some pictures of the peacocks if you can and have time. I would love to see a litttle more of them and a little more of your set up! Awesome job keep up the good work.


Thank you!! The Trewavasae have not held for me at all yet, but the males are very colored up. The Otter points seem to always have a holding female, I've pulled fry a couple times... I have so many darned peacock fry growing out right now, I'm sure I'll never sell them all... here some of their pics as well as some others...

Otter Point male









Trewavasae male









Swallowtail male









Baenschi male









Two Copadichromis Borleyi Kandago males & and Albino Ngara peacock









Taiwan Reef male









Couple Lithobate males









Young Rubescense male









Albino Taiwan Reef male









Chidunga Rocks peacock male









Red Empress male









Enjoy... thanks for looking!


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread makes me happy.   I can't wait to do this myself. Very Nice :thumb: :thumb:

Keep the updates coming........... opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## JDUBCICHLIDS (Mar 20, 2008)

what kind of camera do you use to shoot your photos? nice pics


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a wonderful collection


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous!! (fish and fish room!) =D>


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice looking fish room... I have 15 tanks right now waiting to set up for a fish room....

I"m going to keep the 85, 75, 65/40L stack, and 35H/29 stack upstairs... 2 in living room, 2 in office, 2 in bedroom.... but downstairs.. 150, 65(2), 55(2), 35(2), many 10s, and whatever else I can buy in the meantime.

Super glad to see what it will look like. Hehe.. I have to build some stands like you have.

Thanks so much for posting your pics... Next thing I need is a pump...


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

cool post. opcorn: any new pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Amazing! Keep up the good work man :thumb:


----------

